# Plenilune



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jan 19, 2009)

3:36am.. 

I just got done saying goodbye to my baby..

I'll miss you Plen..









I probably wont be on for awhile.. if I even come back. 

I also still have to decide the fate for my other rabbits.. I've been thinking about selling out. 

We'll see..


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Plenilune.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know this is a hard time for you and selling your rabbits may be the best thing for you, but you can also look to them to help you heal. They love you, just as Plenilune did, and that love and support can help with the grief. Best of luck, whatever you choose. Binky free, pretty Plenilune. :rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Plenilune. :tears2:I'm sorry also that your going through a rough time with your rabbits. :hug2:I hope your heart heals from your loss.

:rainbow:RIP Pleniluneink iris:



Karlee


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Everyone :cry4:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 19, 2009)

What a lovely name for a beautiful bunny. I am so sorry that you lost Plenilune.


----------



## Numbat (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Plenilune was a beautiful rabbit. Other rabbits may help you heal though. Give it time.:hug1


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I agree.

My other rabbits could help, however there are a lot that I would like to be put into a pet home since with all my show rabbits I dont have the time to play with my 'pets'

I would not sell out completely, I's be keeping my Harlequins and Californian Doe. And possibly picking up another Californian and a couple more Harlequins.

But I dont know.. Just an idea.


----------



## Boz (Jan 23, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry for your loss. :cry4:She was beautiful! You hang in there, k?:bunnyhug:

RIP Plenilune ink iris:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope things become a bit easier for you.


----------

